# Myzeil Shopping Mall in Frankfurt Germany



## JRE313 (May 26, 2013)

I have made 2 photos of this shopping mall. Tell me which one you like the best.
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Whiskeyjack (May 26, 2013)

I love the second one even though it's so busy. Some people like a clear subject, but for me, something like this is like viewing a real life M. C. Escher work


----------



## Designer (May 26, 2013)

I prefer #1 for the dynamism of the leading lines and it shows more levels.

For pure abstraction, #2 is the better, but the feeling of space is diminished.

If your intention was to show the mall itself, then #1, but if your intention was for abstract line and pattern, then #2.


----------



## EDL (May 26, 2013)

#1 for me.


----------

